# Starting the process of painting my Rivermaster gheenoe



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

I would also like to cut out my center livewell. It does not connect to the sides in any way and runs from front to back. But I am afraid it may weaken my floor to much. Anything I can do to strenghten the floor if I remove the livewell?


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Look in the bragging section of this site.
There have been several well documented modifications of hulls
that have gone through the same process you're planning.
No need to retype something that's already been done...


----------

